# Your 6 Iron swing speed & the shaft you play....



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi folks

Just curious really but wondered if those of you who have been fitted or on a trackman and know your 6 iron swing speed would mind sharing which shaft you use?

I have been having trouble with my current set up and after a couple of fittings have had wildly differing shaft recommendations!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2013)

91mph on the Trackman at Pachesham. Always swung quick and was borderline R and S in most of the shaft options I tried. In the end the Ping standard R gave a tighter dispersion at the lost of 4 yards average on Dynamic Gold R.


----------



## shewy (Sep 4, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			91mph on the Trackman at Pachesham. Always swung quick and was borderline R and S in most of the shaft options I tried. In the end the Ping standard R gave a tighter dispersion at the lost of 4 yards average on Dynamic Gold R.
		
Click to expand...

Christ that's faster than my driver!

To the op try the mizuno shaft thingy it's pretty good.


----------



## Allanxyz (Sep 4, 2013)

Fitted at Mizuno national fitting centre.. 83mph with a 6, KBS stiff shafts...


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was fitted for my G20s back in January, my 6 or 7 (can't remember which) iron speed was 79mph. Regular CFS shaft.


----------



## daymond (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry. No idea and no idea. I just swing it and hit it. I just know how far it goes. This goes for all my clubs.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 4, 2013)

92mph average
Whittled down to 2 best options -  DG S300/ KBS Tour S
Opted for  the latter as tighter dispersion and more height on the flight.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2013)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Hi folks

Just curious really but wondered if those of you who have been fitted or on a trackman and know your 6 iron swing speed would mind sharing which shaft you use?

I have been having trouble with my current set up and after a couple of fittings have had wildly differing shaft recommendations!
		
Click to expand...

I got fitted earlier this year. The Mizuno swing DNA measured me at low 70's with 75 my quickest of the day.

Shafts recommended were:

ProjectX 5.0 flighted
True Temper dynalite R300 
Nippon 950

What did I have fitted into my clubs....... True Tempur Dynamic Gold R300. 

While the shafts recommendations took into account key factors like tempo, release factor, swing speed etc, the selections were no good for my swing.

I know from previous experience, and hitting the shafts during my fitting, that light weight shafts do not suit me. They have always given me a high ball flight and, even at my swing speed, too much spin. The ball literally goes up, but not forward.

With the R300 shaft I get a mid flight, but a flight that Is penetrating with less spin.

Moral of the story: Dont try and fit yourself a shaft based on swing speed only. Let the ball flight and distance you get make the decision for you.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 4, 2013)

86 S300s, shot shape is a slight draw.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 4, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			91mph on the Trackman at Pachesham. Always swung quick and was borderline R and S in most of the shaft options I tried. In the end the Ping standard R gave a tighter dispersion at the lost of 4 yards average on Dynamic Gold R.
		
Click to expand...

91mph 6 iron is borderline stiff/extra stiff. Your expected driver speed would be around 107mph. 

Are you sure about those numbers?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 4, 2013)

Forget swing speeds and shafts/Flexes and just use the ones that feel (and go) best.

In your case it seems to be he J40 PCBs - which btw are quite different to my TourStages, but similar to some. I have a mate who plays them and loves them too (Rifle 5.5s)

@Homer. Are you sure that's your 6 iron speed? Pretty sure that's deep into Stiff range for a 6-iron Extrapolation of that would make your Driver Swing 105-110. You must be really crooked or inefficient from those numbers.  How far do you hit the 6 iron? That should be getting something like 175+ carry from the numbers I remember (could be wrong though).


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't remember my 6 iron swing speed, it's in the early 90's. use kbs tour shafts stiff iirc from my fitting, they have no stickers on though! Driver was around 115 and x stiff. 

Rarr Popeye me!


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 4, 2013)

82 mph with a 6 iron and have Ping CFS Stiff shafts on my G25s. Gave me better dispersion Medium/high flight


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have AWT stiffs in the I15s and Px 5.5s in the mp52s ... My 6 iron is around 86-89mph I think but I have a smooth transition. This allows me to play regulars in certain shafts. If that is of any help...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2013)

In the tradition of Rolls Royce, swing speed is sufficient and the shafts are somewhat stiff..


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2013)

Imurg said:



			In the tradition of Rolls Royce, swing speed is sufficient and the shafts are somewhat stiff..
		
Click to expand...

You were using scaffold bars when I checked at Aylesbury.....


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2013)

ave 86 with a 6 iron. Driver, currently, 102. Tends to depend on how the back is feeling. Sometimes I'm just punting it, others its Mr angry Hobbit.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 4, 2013)

think it was around 84 86, told stiff messed around with different shafts and settled on px 5,5 sweeeeetttt


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, really interesting to hear. Homer-did you try any of the stiff offerings and how did they compare?

Foxholer-just waiting for payday...


----------



## CMAC (Sep 4, 2013)

88mph and SL S300


----------



## kid2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure about my 6 iron... But i have a 7 iron swing speed of 86 mph..... And i have Dynamic Gold S300 shafts in my irons.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			ave 86 with a 6 iron. Driver, currently, 102. Tends to depend on how the back is feeling. Sometimes I'm just punting it, others its Mr angry Hobbit.
		
Click to expand...

and it was measured by Trackman when fitted for TM Mc/MB's... measured again during a lesson at the turn of the year. Stiffs didn't work too well, felt like I had to work them too much,  so I've gone with Nippon 105's reg. Works for me.


----------



## simplyme (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was fitted for the Adams I was averaging 87mph, now at 90mph average and using KBS Tour Stiff


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ethan said:



			91mph 6 iron is borderline stiff/extra stiff. Your expected driver speed would be around 107mph. 

Are you sure about those numbers?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly im 82mph and 97 mph with the driver measured at St Andrews,


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 4, 2013)

not sure of 6 iron but measured at 83 mph with 7 iron on Trackman

Use Dynamic Gold SL X100


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2013)

no idea.  I have irons with  rifle 5.0 , px 6.0  and dg 400.    I get on just fine with them all.


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2013)

84 mph, Nippon 950 regular. Still getting slower with age.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Lots.

I also have Dynamic Gold S300 (low launch, low spin) shafts.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 5, 2013)

I am about 86mph 6 iron and use KBS C-taper Stiff.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my, some swing speeds on here resemble forum driving distances :smirk:

Had my DNA stats done at AG for the MP54's on Tuesday and although nursing a slightly bad back, my stats were

76. 3. 5. 8. 9


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 5, 2013)

On the day I was fitted it was 76mph and Nippon NS Pro950 Gh reg flex.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh my, some swing speeds on here resemble forum driving distances :smirk:

Had my DNA stats done at AG for the MP54's on Tuesday and although nursing a slightly bad back, my stats were

76. 3. 5. 8. 9
		
Click to expand...

I'll assume you're addressing me given no-one has quoted higher than my 92mph average.
What, pray tell, is so unbelievable about a cat 1 golfer with a swing speed of 92 with a six. Do you expect it to be similar to yours? I play with a lot of low cat 4 players and their swing speeds are considerably slower than my own - no surprise. Low 90s is nothing special.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2013)

:rofl:

Love that Homer has been called out about his swing speed. :rofl:

He's not the type to lie though..... he's too damn honest (to the point of being overcritical) about his game.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 5, 2013)

86mph and slinging DG S300's.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh my, some swing speeds on here resemble forum driving distances :smirk:

Had my DNA stats done at AG for the MP54's on Tuesday and although nursing a slightly bad back, my stats were

76. 3. 5. 8. 9
		
Click to expand...

Smooth tempo, early release.

Sounds like a R300XP.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Interesting to see that the 2nd fastest swing @ 91mph is on a regular which is the same as guys at 10mph less. Same for the Nippon shafts with a 10 mph difference between the fastest/slowest swings. I know that there are more subtleties to fitting for a shaft then speed such as tempo, loading the shaft etc and I guess numbers below back up their importance as well as speed.

92mph - KBS STIFF
91mph - Ping REGULAR
90ish mph - KBS STIFF
88mph - Dynamic Gold SL S300
86mph - KBS C Taper Stiff
86ish mph - Project X 5.5
86mph - Dynamic Gold S300
84-86 mph - Nippon 105 Regular
83 mph - KBS STIFF
82mph - Ping Stiff
79mph - Ping REGULAR
76 mph - Nippon NS Pro950 Gh Regular
70/75mph - True Temper Dynamic Gold R300


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 5, 2013)

About 75-80ish from memory. ProjectX 5.0


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2013)

i was 86 to 89 and have used S300, tried the KBS tour and was tempted for a while but flew to high for my taste.


----------



## SimonC (Sep 5, 2013)

96mph last time I checked on flightscope. I was recommended Project X 6.5 or Dynamic Gold X100 by the swing DNA thing but played around with a few shafts and actually got the best results with Nippon NS Pro GH Tour 1150 in stiff and they weren't anywhere near what I was recommended. I've also gone from an extra stiff driver shaft to a heavy stiff one and have had better results since switching.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 4 sets of irons, with different shafts in. I can't honestly say it makes any difference to me. Kbs tour 90 stiff, s300, r300, and what ever is in my Nikes.  Even at titleist for a c/f there was no discernable difference between the r300 and the s300.

Driver swing speed is around 100. No idea about the 6i.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2013)

Haven't a clue about swing speed. CFS regular shafts


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2013)

Ethan said:



			91mph 6 iron is borderline stiff/extra stiff. Your expected driver speed would be around 107mph. 

Are you sure about those numbers?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold your breath for a answer off Homer


----------



## Region3 (Sep 5, 2013)

I assume we want real numbers not GM or WRX ones? 

88-89 avg / PX6.0

The 5.5 actually felt better to me but the 6.0 gave better results.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 5, 2013)

100Mph with a 4 iron when I was fitted a month back hence my new hybrid shaft. Unfortunatly ill be stuck with the reg shafts in my irons till I'm fitted for some new ones :mmm:


----------



## Andy-uk (Sep 5, 2013)

89mph 1.37SF Project X 95 5.5


----------



## lyden (Sep 5, 2013)

96mph with r300s on trackman. I'm a flipper through impact which I suppose proves if your strong enough you can still generate speed with poor technique. The pro at my place is 90mph but hits it further than me. My speed will drop when I get the shaft lean working.


----------



## Andy-uk (Sep 5, 2013)

96mph with an r300 ?????? really you surely spray the ball all over the place???? x100 for you my friend


----------



## lyden (Sep 5, 2013)

Andy-uk said:



			96mph with an r300 ?????? really you surely spray the ball all over the place???? x100 for you my friend
		
Click to expand...

 Certainly do but I don't blame the shaft. The weight just felt right with the r300, I like light shafts as I learnt with graphite irons.


----------



## Andy-uk (Sep 5, 2013)

try the project x 95 (only 100g. lighter then the r300) 5.5 play like an s300 but the shaft is very light you can feel the head straight through the swing.i switched 3 months ago and gained 15 yes, 15 yds with each iron 150 club is now a 9 iron!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 5, 2013)

Luke Donald is 92mph for comparison


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 5, 2013)

86 and kbs c-taper lite stiff shaft


----------



## credman82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi not really got a clue what my swing speed is for my 6 iron my driver is 102 ish but I got fitted for the KBS ctaper stiff, ilove them as im a bit spinny with some other shafts. Happy hunting


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 5, 2013)

credman82 said:



			Hi not really got a clue what my swing speed is for my 6 iron my driver is 102 ish but I got fitted for the KBS ctaper stiff, ilove them as im a bit spinny with some other shafts. Happy hunting
		
Click to expand...

Ctaper are tidy looking shafts, I love mine


----------



## CMAC (Sep 5, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Ctaper are tidy looking shafts, I love mine
		
Click to expand...

how 'different' do they look to other shafts?:smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 5, 2013)

god knows but a flushed 6 iron is 170 ish yds but average around 160 or 50 when fatted 

KBS Tour Reg from my TM fitting, stiff went ok but reg just felt a tad better so I assume I am in the middle speed wise.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine have a satin coating on them and look the bomb .


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 5, 2013)

credman82 said:



			Hi not really got a clue what my swing speed is for my 6 iron my driver is 102 ish but I got fitted for the KBS ctaper stiff, ilove them as im a bit spinny with some other shafts. Happy hunting
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get fitted credman82?


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2013)

My irons are regliar, and are what came with them, not much choice on shafts when buying from ebay.

No idea what my swing speed is with any club.


----------



## credman82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Got my fitting at gamola golf in Aberdeen. I hit my 6 185-190 the satin finish on the clubs looks the mut's.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 5, 2013)

credman82 said:



			Got my fitting at gamola golf in Aberdeen. I hit my 6 185-190 the satin finish on the clubs looks the mut's.
		
Click to expand...

Did the distance/ball flight shown on their computer/trackman match what you now see in real life? I had a session in there but I really dislike not seeing the actual ball fly...


----------



## Swinger (Sep 5, 2013)

98mph and use DG X200 shafts. 

SS measured a little while back though with a 6 iron but would have thought about the same. Trackman fitting at Mizzy. 
Had my driver done a couple of months ago.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			98mph and use DG X200 shafts. 

SS measured a little while back though with a 6 iron but would have thought about the same. Trackman fitting at Mizzy. 
Had my driver done a couple of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

What was the speed and what are you using Swinger?


----------



## credman82 (Sep 5, 2013)

For me the distances are pretty spot on of course there are the miss hits and shanks, but I generaly strike the ball pretty well buti tend to blow up on the course played at auchmill yesterday and hit the 175 par 3 with 7 and the 188 par three with my 6. It is different hitting on a computer but it is a means to an end and you get all of the relevant info you need to make an informed choice.


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2013)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			What was the speed and what are you using Swinger?
		
Click to expand...

 He uses extra stiff scaffolding poles.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 5, 2013)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			What was the speed and what are you using Swinger?
		
Click to expand...

Using an Adila NV Protopype 80 X.

Had my driver SS done at a bridgestone ball fitting day. Hit three sets of balls with no warm up. 
The averages from each set were. 

131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 5, 2013)

richart said:



			He uses extra stiff scaffolding poles.
		
Click to expand...

They are delicate pieces of equipment for a nimble young golfer!!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.
		
Click to expand...

12mph more on your swing speed and you'd be the World Long Drive Champion and be RICH (currently swings at 146mph I believe)

what was your ball speed?


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Using an Adila NV Protopype 80 X.

Had my driver SS done at a bridgestone ball fitting day. Hit three sets of balls with no warm up. 
The averages from each set were. 

131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to have witnessed this.


----------



## credman82 (Sep 5, 2013)

131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.[/QUOTE]
Are these club head speeds or ball speeds???


----------



## Swinger (Sep 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			12mph more on your swing speed and you'd be the World Long Drive Champion and be RICH (currently swings at 146mph I believe)

what was your ball speed?
		
Click to expand...

Ball speed was well down. think the averages were only 180 to 185ish. I think the optimum for than clubhead speed is about 192 - 195ish.

I do have a new shaft on it's way I'm thinking of using a little longer than standard to see what difference it'll make. My drivers are all 44.75 or under at present. 
The last ball he gave me to try was a harder ball and the ball speed (and distance and carry) all improved a fair bit but that was more of a fun experiment that the fitter wanted to do. E7 I think it was. Still down on the optimum though.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 5, 2013)

credman82 said:



			131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.
		
Click to expand...

Are these club head speeds or ball speeds???[/QUOTE]

Haha, What do you want them to be?


----------



## m9wst (Sep 5, 2013)

Had my fitting on the mizuno dna wotsit. SS 77mph, recommendations were KBS, DG, PX regular, PX was the clear winner but then out on the range the pro chucked in a PX 5.5 and this improved things again so thats what i went for.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Ball speed was well down. think the averages were only 180 to 185ish. I think the optimum for than clubhead speed is about 192 - 195ish.

I do have a new shaft on it's way I'm thinking of using a little longer than standard to see what difference it'll make. My drivers are all 44.75 or under at present. 
The last ball he gave me to try was a harder ball and the ball speed (and distance and carry) all improved a fair bit but that was more of a fun experiment that the fitter wanted to do. E7 I think it was. Still down on the optimum though.
		
Click to expand...

The World long drive champ has a fastest ball speed of 222mph, so best you get yourself a 5 degree 'GEEK'  driver with some kind of snazzy shaft and get yourself out to the USA


----------



## lyden (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Using an Adila NV Protopype 80 X.

Had my driver SS done at a bridgestone ball fitting day. Hit three sets of balls with no warm up. 
The averages from each set were. 

131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.
		
Click to expand...

 I would have thought 98mph was low for a 6 iron if you swing a driver that fast. I can get my 6 up to 98 but I've never been beyond 122 with a driver.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Using an Adila NV Protopype 80 X.

Had my driver SS done at a bridgestone ball fitting day. Hit three sets of balls with no warm up. 
The averages from each set were. 

131.8
132.4
134.8

The ball speed seemed a little down but was using a different driver which I'm not too keen on, did crunch a fair few but one or two were not that great.
		
Click to expand...

Still swinging well within yourself then?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 5, 2013)

Woohoo I love these type of threads  

My willy is bigger than your willy.........


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			I'll assume you're addressing me given no-one has quoted higher than my 92mph average.
What, pray tell, is so unbelievable about a cat 1 golfer with a swing speed of 92 with a six. Do you expect it to be similar to yours? I play with a lot of low cat 4 players and their swing speeds are considerably slower than my own - no surprise. Low 90s is nothing special.
		
Click to expand...

No, there's plenty of 80+ & 90+ above and how "pray tell" would I know you were a Cat 1 golfer and who you play with, and what relevance does that have anyway? I'd take something for that paranoia if I were you...

Its just another excuse for a willy waving topic IMO :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Smooth tempo, early release.

Sounds like a R300XP.
		
Click to expand...

My tempo is the worse figure showing at 3 but my Kick Angle & Release Factor were my best with 8 & 9 respectively. The Toe Down figure of 5 was a slight concern.

KBS Tour Regular was advised


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you noticed the correlation between handicap and swing speed ...


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Sep 6, 2013)

Fitted 3 times.
First Time got the 6 iron up to 104 he wanted me to get Project x 7.0 shafts. i Opted for 6.0.
Next 2 time i went 97/98 MPH and i stuck with the Project x 6.0's just felt that with the 6.5 i had to hit a full shot or it was like a poker plus i'm getting older.
Topped out with the driver at 124 average is 114.
mike


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 6, 2013)

Interesting reading some replys , makes me realise i really do no nothing about golf equipment ,

i hit my MP32 6 iron (dynamic gold regular shafts)  around 175ish/180ish on a calm day i guess , no idea of real carry. 
ive no idea what so ever of my swing speed .. sometimes i hit it with a bit of fade/cut , sometimes i hit it with a draw, off the tee sometimes il tee it a bit higher /lower or use no tee at all .. 

Can people sometimes get too hung up on swing speed /shaft etc , at our level is it that important or am i loosing out by not knowing this ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 6, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Interesting reading some replys , makes me realise i really do no nothing about golf equipment ,

i hit my MP32 6 iron (dynamic gold regular shafts)  around 175ish/180ish on a calm day i guess , no idea of real carry. 
ive no idea what so ever of my swing speed .. sometimes i hit it with a bit of fade/cut , sometimes i hit it with a draw, off the tee sometimes il tee it a bit higher /lower or use no tee at all .. 

*Can people sometimes get too hung up on swing speed /shaft etc , at our level is it that important or am i loosing out by not knowing this ?*

Click to expand...

Yes people get too hung up on it and no, you aren't missing out. I vaguely remember mine from my fitting but it's not something I think about unless these posts come along. I have a swing and clubs with which I hit the ball far enough and straight enough to enable me to play decent golf and I know I can still improve. My pro tuned my swing to my physical ability (flexibility etc) and I now just go and play. I am what I am, my swing is what it is, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2013)

I definitely think people get too hung up on numbers .I've heard quite a few people say they were getting better numbers on trackman with a certain club/shaft but opted for another option as it felt better.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh my, some swing speeds on here resemble forum driving distances :smirk:
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			No, there's plenty of 80+ & 90+ above and how  "pray tell" would I know you were a Cat 1 golfer and who you play with,  and what relevance does that have anyway? I'd take something for that  paranoia if I were you...
Its just another excuse for a willy waving topic IMO :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

maybe now the willies are waving, but when you first made your comment it wasn't the case that there were plenty of 90+'s- only a couple in fact, ergo it appeared you were directly having a go - 'some of the swing speeds on here...' - your words... of course i accept this was in tongue and cheek, but, a little silly given the stats you were scoffing at were nothing special - which is really what i was pointing out. i mean if luke donald swings it at 92mph with a 6, its hardly unlikely that some forrummers will be able to match that - no?


----------



## Bratty (Sep 6, 2013)

91 average with a 6 iron, and I have KBS regular shafts in my R9 irons.
Driver is around 104 and I use a Project X 73C Stiff shaft it the Titleist 910 D2.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			maybe now the willies are waving, but when you first made your comment it wasn't the case that there were plenty of 90+'s- only a couple in fact, ergo it appeared you were directly having a go - 'some of the swing speeds on here...' - your words... of course i accept this was in tongue and cheek, but, a little silly given the stats you were scoffing at were nothing special - which is really what i was pointing out. i mean if luke donald swings it at 92mph with a 6, its hardly unlikely that some forrummers will be able to match that - no?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of 80+ & 90+ I said, if you are going to quote me then do so correctly and don't edit it to suit your own argument and paranoia.

Your boring now so goodbye ZZZzzzzZZZ


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 6, 2013)

one can only conclude you were referring to the top end - and i don't see how its miss quoting when i quote you, then refer to the relevant part  anyway - given we're stuffing mushrooms, i'll just accept your tongue and cheek comment was directed at what was to follow and not what you had read up to that point - as you implied in your back tracking - and move swiftly on. 

wow, that was boring.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2013)

One thing that is quite clear from some of these claimed numbers is quite a few people are playing with shafts totally unsuitable for their swing speeds


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 6, 2013)

how are the orkas treating you drive - still lovely lovely?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2013)

I have not go a Scooby doo what my swing speed is for any club.
What I do know is how far I carry my 6 iron when I pure it.
Every other 6 iron is up to that distance.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			how are the orkas treating you drive - still lovely lovely?
		
Click to expand...

hell yeah!!

Lovelier than a lovely thing in lovelyville  

Get some....you know you want to......


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 6, 2013)

Good stuff. Traded up to some Titleist CB/MBs in December from the second hand mizuno mp32s I was using last year. Think they'll stay in the bag for a good while yet, though i'm not as in love with the new 3iron as with my previous iron sets which is more than a little disapointing - something to work on over the winter.


----------



## DjW (Sep 6, 2013)

swing speed around 90, got s400 tour issues in at the moment.  Also tried x100's and PX 6.0 which I didnt like as much.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 6, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			mizuno mp32s I was using last year. .
		
Click to expand...

 Still using the 32's , love them , if ever i get the dosh together i might go 69's , but happy with my current ones


----------



## JT77 (Sep 6, 2013)

around 90-93 when got my fitting done for the mag last year but that was a 7 iron. got s300 shafts as they were recommended to give me more shot making options.


----------



## GasMan (Sep 6, 2013)

The reply that referred to flipping at the ball, therefore, upping clubhead speed, really emphasises how dark an art shaft fitting for clubs is. The actual number is totally irrelevant without the other factors such as release timing being taken into account. You can flip at the ball generating really high numbers but not transfer anywhere near as much energy to the ball as a correctly timed but slower tempo. Since I have slowed down my swing in tempo I have moved to a different shaft makeup of stiffer and distances have also gone up. My pro came to the fitting with me and outright disagreed with the fitter at certain points. I know not the numbers BUT in my irons there are x100s and for the windy course I mostly play on they work. 

I do feel fitters use the numbers to massage egos and encourage sales. My pro charged me for a 1/2 hour lesson and in my opinion probably saved me a very expensive mistake. The fitter would have given me a higher launch with more spin to maximise overall distance on a still day. However, this would not have fitted me.


----------



## talksalot81 (Sep 9, 2013)

GasMan said:



			The reply that referred to flipping at the ball, therefore, upping clubhead speed, really emphasises how dark an art shaft fitting for clubs is. The actual number is totally irrelevant without the other factors such as release timing being taken into account. You can flip at the ball generating really high numbers but not transfer anywhere near as much energy to the ball as a correctly timed but slower tempo. Since I have slowed down my swing in tempo I have moved to a different shaft makeup of stiffer and distances have also gone up. My pro came to the fitting with me and outright disagreed with the fitter at certain points. I know not the numbers BUT in my irons there are x100s and for the windy course I mostly play on they work. 

I do feel fitters use the numbers to massage egos and encourage sales. My pro charged me for a 1/2 hour lesson and in my opinion probably saved me a very expensive mistake. The fitter would have given me a higher launch with more spin to maximise overall distance on a still day. However, this would not have fitted me.
		
Click to expand...

My pro is very cautious about the fitting too. Whilst trying to fiddle with my swing, there is a fair possibility that a fitter who didn't understand the golf swing could fit a shaft which worked to counter a swing flaw which could then turn out to be the wrong shaft a couple of months down the line.

To stay on topic, it looks like I am about mid 80s (anywhere from about 82-89) and I have been using rifle 6.0. Just to re-inforce the above, I hit these clubs sky high which cannot really be explained by swing speed and shaft flex.


----------

